# Συσκευές και τεχνολογίες που χάνονται



## nickel (Jan 2, 2014)

*Συσκευές που απειλούνται με εξαφάνιση εντός του 2014*
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231284201

Επειδή αυτόν τον καιρό προσπαθώ (με πενιχρά αποτελέσματα, προς το παρόν) να βάλω τάξη σε μικροαντικείμενα και ψιλολόγια και άχρηστες συλλογές και χίλια δυο καταχωνιασμένα αναμνηστικά που έχω ξεχάσει τι ήταν να μου θυμίζουν, βλέπω να περνάνε από τα δάχτυλά μου, για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα αξιολόγησης, και ξεπερασμένες τεχνολογίες, θαύματα μιας άλλης εποχής. Έχω λοιπόν απόλυτη κατανόηση για αυτά που περιγράφει το άρθρο του in.gr. Αλλά να παλιώνουν τόσο γρήγορα και τεχνολογίες που δεν προλάβαμε ούτε καν να τις γνωρίσουμε; (Έχουμε πάντως έναν φούρνο που τον αγοράσαμε το 1978. Ούτε Aga να ήταν.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2014)

Η λίστα είναι εν πολλοίς άκυρη. Από πού κι ως πού θα εκλείψουν οι συσκευές ανάγνωσης DVD και Blu-ray; Μιλάμε για εντελώς εκτός πραγματικότητας πρόβλεψη. Εδώ κόσμος ακόμη χρησιμοποιεί βίντεο, 100 εκατομμύρια συσκευές υπήρχαν ακόμα στις ΗΠΑ κατά το 2005 και τα έσοδα από τις ενοικιάσεις το 2004 έφταναν τα 3 δισ. (σύμφωνα με την Washington Post). Βέβαια έχουν περάσει σχεδόν 10 χρόνια από τότε, οπότε τα μεγέθη είναι σαφέστατα διαφορετικά, αλλά υπάρχει ακόμη αρκετός κόσμος με συσκευές βίντεο που δεν βρίσκονται σε αχρηστία. Βέβαια εδώ είναι λανθασμένη η αιτιολογία που δίνεται. Το ότι υπάρχουν κανάλια on demand και ο κόσμος κατεβάζει ταινίες νόμιμα ή παράνομα, δεν σημαίνει ότι τις βλέπει στο PC του απαραίτητα ή ότι δεν νοικιάζει νέες ταινίες ή δεν καίει ταινίες και σειρές σε δισκάκια. Μάλιστα τα στατιστικά δείχνουν ότι οι πωλήσεις Blu-ray βρίσκονται σε άνοδο και το 2013. Άλλο ακατανόητο είναι αυτό με τα ρολόγια, που εκτός από το να σου λένε την ώρα, χρησιμεύουν και σαν κόσμημα. Ούτε εκεί φαίνεται από τα στατιστικά κάποιο σημάδι ότι πάνε για εξαφάνιση από τον τεχνολογικό χάρτη.

Γενικότερα η λίστα είναι άκυρη, ωστόσο ο λόγος που γράφω το παρόν είναι μια φράση του κειμένου. Αντιγράφω: Διόλου απαραίτητες αρχίζουν επίσης να καθίστανται οι βιντεοκάμερες καθώς τα κινητά και οι ταμπλέτες προσφέρουν τη δυνατότητα βιντεοσκόπησης με όλο και καλύτερη ποιότητα.

Η απορία μου έχει να κάνει με την εισαγωγή. Το _διόλου _χρειάζεται ή όχι αρνητικό μόριο για να σταθεί; Δεν είναι όπως το _τίποτα_, το _κανείς_, το _ποτέ_, το _πουθενά _και το _καθόλου_; Δεν είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιώ συχνά, αλλά αυτό θυμάμαι. Το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ δίνει μόνο αρνητικά παραδείγματα, επίσης.


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2014)

Θα το κοιτάξω με την ησυχία μου κάποια άλλη στιγμή, αλλά γενικά θα έλεγα ότι προτρέχει η λίστα. Απλώς αυτές οι νέες συσκευές ή συνήθειες κάνουν τη δουλειά των παλιών αλλά δεν θα εξαφανιστούν στο τσάκα τσάκα με την εμφάνιση κάθε νέας τεχνολογίας όλες οι προηγούμενες. 
Τηλεκοντρόλ γιόκ και όλα μέσω του κινητού; Μας δουλεύει; Εδώ δεν μπορώ να πείσω τη μητέρα μου να αγοράσει ψηφιακή τηλεόραση. 
Να το πρωτότυπο άρθρο, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 3, 2014)

Χαχα! Το προσέξατε αυτό; "there is also the option for people to change the channel and tweet their reason for doing so". Επιτέλους, αυτό που πάντα ονειρευόμασταν: να φωνάζουμε «Τι βλακεία είναι αυτή που βλέπω;» και να μας ακούει όλος ο κόσμος!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να θέλει κάποιος να χειρίζεται την τηλεόραση με το κινητό του. Τι είναι πιο πολύπλοκο σαν διαδικασία; Το τηλεκοντρόλ ή το κινητό;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 3, 2014)

Πολλοί από εμάς, όταν καθόμαστε να δούμε τηλεόραση φέρνουμε πάντα κοντά και το κινητό μας. Το τηλεχειριστήριο, από την άλλη, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ πού βρίσκεται, και άντε να το ψάχνεις κάθε φορά


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> και άντε να το ψάχνεις κάθε φορά


Τι εννοείς; Δεν έχεις πάρει ακόμα τηλεχειριστήριο που σκούζει όταν σε ακούει να λες «Πού στον #$% είναι το τηλεκοντρόλ;»; («Where is the #$% remote?» πριν από την επιλογή γλώσσας.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Πολλοί από εμάς, όταν καθόμαστε να δούμε τηλεόραση φέρνουμε πάντα κοντά και το κινητό μας. Το τηλεχειριστήριο, από την άλλη, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ πού βρίσκεται, και άντε να το ψάχνεις κάθε φορά



Αυτό με τα τηλεκοντρόλ που περπατάνε δεν το έχω καταλάβει ποτέ, αλλά πάω πάσο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο τηλεκοντρόλ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αναπάντητη για να το βρεις με ηχοανίχνευση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο τηλεκοντρόλ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αναπάντητη για να το βρεις με ηχοανίχνευση. :)



Και ορίστε: Η πρώτη μεγάλη τεχνολογική έμπνευση του 2014 ξεκίνησε από ένα μικρό τεράστιο γλωσσικό φόρουμ στην Ελλάδα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2014)

Άσε, ας περιοριστούμε στις ορολογίες και τις ετυμολογίες εμείς καλύτερα.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...t-panic--just-use-Xbox-games-console-you.html


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

Βασικά εγώ το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές αυτό για τα κλειδιά μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Η έμπνευση που εννοούσα είναι ότι πρέπει να υλοποιούμε τέτοιες ιδέες εμείς πρώτοι στον κόσμο...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 3, 2014)

Ναι καλά: "it has been built with logic to know that an object inside a bath is unlikely to be a coffee cup" - άρα είναι εξαρχής ακατάλληλο για ένα σπίτι με δίχρονο παιδί. Άσε που δεν λύνει το θεμελιώδες πρόβλημα της μαύρης τρύπας κάτω από τα μαξιλάρια του καναπέ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2014)

Ειδικά με τα κλειδιά δεν λειτουργεί καλά. Αν χρειάζεται να βλέπει το αντικείμενο είναι προβληματικό. Τα κλειδιά συνήθως τα βάζουμε σε τσάντες, τσαντάκια, τσέπες, κτλ. Το πού ήταν τελευταία φορά το αντικείμενο είναι μάλλον άχρηστη πληροφορία για κάτι που έχουμε χάσει.


----------

